# Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula



## Iannelli (Sep 16, 2009)

You will not get better, check the results yourself, I gained 9hp and 6 ft lbs of tourqe and increased my gas mileage per tank 35-50 miles. Engine flush, the oil and some P.I. is all you need and you can go up to 25,000 miles without changing it, I still change at 7,500 because I drive hard, but You can read up on the products, I highly recommend it, it was the first full synthetic made and they don't sell to big stores of 12 or more, they keep it prestigous and have independent dealers.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (Iannelli)*

Sounds like you have been reading a lot of Amsoil marketing material. It is a good oil but "you can't get better" is extremely debateable. I would give your assertions more credibility if they were based on real-world independent testing results, or real-world UOAs, rather than just regurgitating marketing material.



_Modified by saaber2 at 7:32 AM 11-20-2009_


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

sounds like the same type of results the tuner show on Spike TV (can't remember exactly which of the many weekend DIY shows it was) got from Royal Purple in the Camaro SS. They ran a baseline on the dyno, drained all fluids (crankcase, radiator, tranny), re-filled with all Royal Purple, and gained 9hp at the wheels. Pretty amazing, but seems a bit far fetched. I would like to see it done in person with no editing.
Now I can say though, I ran RP in both my Chevy trucks and it did smooth them out quite a bit and the mileage did go up about 20 miles per tank. I had an '05 Colorado Z71 with that 5cyl engine that felt like crap from the factory. Rough idle big time. I did the change myself, swapped oil from Dino to RP and noticed a much smoother idle and acceleration. Have no clue of any other claims, but it was noticeable there. Still wouldn't go 15k on a change. Maybe 7500 miles with mainly freeway miles.


----------



## Iannelli (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

Check it out for yourself, look it up, look up how Royal purple go sued for false claims, and I use it myself BUT I have never used Royal purple so I cannot say. Compared to Mobil 1 this stuff is alot better.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_Sounds like you have been reading a lot of Amsoil marketing material. It is a good oil but "you can't get better" is extremely debateable. I would give your assertions more credibility if they were based on real-world independent testing results, or real-world UOAs, rather than just regurgitating marketing material.


the guy is an amsoil dealer on here...he has a "case" in the FS section too...lol


----------



## Iannelli (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (pturner67)*

Yes I am an Amsoil dealer, Im sorry you are sour about that and yes I do have a case for sale, I thought someone may benefit from it, as most people do. Im also in the Military, thats my full time job, do you have a problem with that aswell?


_Modified by Iannelli at 9:23 PM 11-20-2009_


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (Iannelli)*

No we're happy you are a soldier. You are an American soldier right?








Amsoil is marketed too much like, "Every other oil is inferior to Amsoil". It needs to take a breath and let the bad blood die down for awhile.
BTW I was told matter-of-factly by an ex-WWII German officer, "We used synthetic oil in our jets and big tanks".


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (Iannelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iannelli* »_Yes I am an Amsoil dealer, Im sorry you are sour about that and yes I do have a case for sale, I thought someone may benefit from it, as most people do. Im also in the Military, thats my full time job, do you have a problem with that aswell?
_Modified by Iannelli at 9:23 PM 11-20-2009_

I don't have a problem with you being in the military...that's a noble profession
I do have a problem with amsoil kool-aid drinkers coming in here and posting their website trying to sell their (questionably superior) products and violating vwvortex policies
as for your "case" for sale, it's logical that you have more than a case for sale being a dealer, right? so stop acting all offended at being called out


----------



## Iannelli (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (pturner67)*

Wow, I choose Amsoil because what it did and does for my vehicles and Harley. I only happen to have one full case of the product I am speaking about and thats why I posted it. I do not carry a large inventory as my sales are made in other means. As for violating policies if I did, I apologize, I contacted their advertising department and inquired about doing so. I am no offended, I just dont know how you can talk so badly about something with no experience with it. I have personal experience which is what I am sharing.


----------



## Iannelli (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (Spa_driver)*

Yes as did the US, we used synthetics in our jets aswell. But Amsoil produced the first in 1972 to surpass all the standards. I don't want any bad blood, their is enough of it all around, I just had One extra case and I wanted to see if anyone on this site wanted to purchase it since I know what it has done for my Audi.


----------



## drgreenthumb (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (Spa_driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spa_driver* »_No we're happy you are a soldier. You are an American soldier right?








Amsoil is marketed too much like, "Every other oil is inferior to Amsoil". It needs to take a breath and let the bad blood die down for awhile.
BTW I was told matter-of-factly by an ex-WWII German officer, "We used synthetic oil in our jets and big tanks". 

IIRC synthetic lubricants were developed for military and aerospace applications in the 60's.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (drgreenthumb)*

This thread =


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (Iannelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iannelli* »_Yes as did the US, we used synthetics in our jets aswell.

Only the Germans had jets in WWII. And yes, good oil is a beautiful thing.








The Germans used tons of synthetic oil in WWII. ...


_Modified by Spa_driver at 12:19 AM 11-22-2009_


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (Iannelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iannelli* »_You will not get better, check the results yourself, I gained 9hp and 6 ft lbs of tourqe and increased my gas mileage per tank 35-50 miles. Engine flush, the oil and some P.I. is all you need and you can go up to 25,000 miles without changing it, I still change at 7,500 because I drive hard, but You can read up on the products, I highly recommend it, it was the first full synthetic made and they don't sell to big stores of 12 or more, they keep it prestigous and have independent dealers.

you need to learn about the products you sell:
first off, Amsoil was NOT the first synthetic oil made...Amsoil, if I am not mistaken, did not even make their oil available until 1972...and, even then, Amsoil was selling a repackaged 10w40 synthetic from Hatco...but Amsoil was the first synthetic in the US to meet API requirements...German scientists created the first synthetic esters...Chevorn was the first to produce and market 100% synthetic-based lubricants
this is a funny exchange though....
Quote, originally posted by Iannelli »
Yes as did the US, we used synthetics in our jets aswell.

_Quote, originally posted by *Spa_driver* »_
Only the Germans had jets in WWII. And yes, good oil is a beautiful thing.








The Germans used tons of synthetic oil in WWII. ...


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

i run amsoil in my harley and it significantly dropped the temps. especially on hot days in bumper to bumper traffic on my way home. i also run it in my 16vT and my UOA indicates i can safely stick to 8k oil change intervals. this is several thousand miles higher than i could go on mobil 1 and german castrol. could just be a fluke, dunno. but the stuff works like magic in my harley and 16v. can't say enough good things about this stuff. they are very heavily marketed but so are a lot of great products out there. it doesn't disqualify amsoil as a great product just because they get their name out there. for an average joe like myself not trying to spend hundreds of dollars a year on oil, amsoil probably is the best or one of the best oils i can run. 
i'm also having great results with lubro moly in my 09 rabbit. a great product that NOBODY knows about because they have virtually zero marketing. i wish i had heard about it sooner, but that wasn't really an option


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 11:10 AM 11-22-2009_


----------



## Iannelli (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (pturner67)*

As I said in another thread that I left out on here, I meant in 72' to surpass the requirements, I like the stuff, and I know you would all too. so If you willing to try to let me know if not its alright


----------



## tlm1956 (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (Iannelli)*

I too am an AMSOIL dealer, but I am not here to sell anyone anything.
More importantly, I am an AMSOIL user. I have used AMSOIL products in 1985 Ford Ranger 2.3 I-4, 2000 Toyota Tundra 3.4 V6, 2000 VW Passat 2.8 V6, and other vehicles for customers. If you go to AMSOIL's site, you can read test results - independent results. AMSOIL is not number 1 in every category. But if you look at what VW is doing - synthetic bearing grease, transaxle, transmission, or engine fluids; then you need to stop a second and listen. FULL synthetic in ALL moving parts, REGARDLESS of the brand, is what professional racing teams, the military, etc. all use.
Do the research, change your fluids, improve your performance.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

I believe that Amsoil is a great product. I have used them in the past. Especially their engine additives on other vehicles. 
One thing I do not believe is that you can go 25k miles without changing it.... Im sorry but pieces of your oil filter would probably be floating around in the crank case by then. 



_Modified by rob454 at 7:25 AM 12-9-2009_


----------



## 600KGolfGT (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (Iannelli)*

In terms of marketing:
Amsoil = Amway
I prefer to avoid both.
My oil of preference - Motul 8100 series oils (X-Cess/X-Clean)
I drive a European car, so I use a European oil. 
End of Story,.


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (600KGolfGT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *600KGolfGT* »_In terms of marketing:
Amsoil = Amway
I prefer to avoid both.

Are you saying that you buy oil in terms of how it is marketed?


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (silverstoned83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverstoned83* »_Are you saying that you buy oil in terms of how it is marketed?

Well, all things being equal, yes. Regardless of what you may have been told or believe, AMSOIL is generally not significantly better than other oils on the market, so the marketing style may turn some people away from it.
robert


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (tungub)*

What is it about their marketing style that justifies the reason to discredit their product? I'm still having a hard time understanding the logic behind avoiding a product that isn't being marketed the way I want it to be. I am much more concerned about how well the product does what I want it to do. I understand that there are plenty of cheaper oils that do the job just fine, but I also believe somewhat that you get what you pay for. If I'm already spending the extra money for synthetic, I am going to spend the extra few dollars to find what I believe to be the best oil out there.. 


_Modified by silverstoned83 at 7:37 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## Iannelli (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (silverstoned83)*

I don't see how Amsoil is equal to Amway?? I think it has a great marketing structure, It sponsors events that people enjoy highly such as Sturgis. And I like the fact that there main source of earnings is through the independent dealers that sell Amsoil, most of which become pretty good at knowing about what they are selling. I am not knocking any other oil, I can only tell you how much better it is than any other oil I have used, period. But I have not used every one and will not use another one now that I do use Amsoil. Plus if you want to do some research on how Amsoil fares to other oils, feel free to.


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (Iannelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iannelli* »_I am not knocking any other oil, I can only tell you how much better it is than any other oil I have used, period.

Please provide scientific evidence to back this statement up. And "it feels like I have more power", "it sounds so much quieter", "it is smoother" are not scientific, just for the record.
This is the point, really. The oil AMSOIL sells is definitely a good oil, but there are other good oils in the world, ie Red Line, Mobil, Motul, GC. I don't know that I've ever seen anything that showed AMSOIL to be the absolute best oil in any class.
robert


----------



## Iannelli (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (tungub)*

like I said I can only tell you how much better it is than any other oil I have personally used. I run it it my Audi, Nissan and Harley at the moment.


----------



## Iannelli (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (Iannelli)*

and yes there are plenty of other good oils, and there is a good chance that there can be better oils out there.


----------



## dirtycustoms (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok...So I dont know if this is the right thread to ask this question, but I'm about to buy a 2009 TDI Jetta with 9500 miles on it to drive 650 miles per day on the freeway for work. I want to know if Amsoil or any other companies make full syn lubes and who suggests what.


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (dirtycustoms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtycustoms* »_Ok...So I dont know if this is the right thread to ask this question, but I'm about to buy a 2009 TDI Jetta with 9500 miles on it to drive 650 miles per day on the freeway for work. I want to know if Amsoil or any other companies make full syn lubes and who suggests what. 

Probably a new thread would be appropriate. What does your manual state is the correct oil for this vehicle? I'm guessing VW504/507, and that jives with the oil that Mobil recommends, their ESP 5W-30:
http://www.mobiloil.com/USA-En....aspx
I do not believe that AMSOIL has an oil that meets that spec. Mobil is probably your most simple option. The full list of VW approved oils can be found here:
http://www.vw.com/myvw/yourcar...s.pdf
Note that it includes 502, 505, and 504/507 oils, so you should figure out which spec you need first!
robert


----------



## Iannelli (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: (dirtycustoms)*

Check out Amsoils product, it should suit you.
http://www.amsoil.com/storefront/afl.aspx


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (Iannelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iannelli* »_Check out Amsoils product, it should suit you.

AFL is not a VW 504/507 formulated oil, so this is probably not a reasonable assumption. AMSOIL's own application guide does not list an oil for this vehicle.
robert


----------



## Iannelli (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: (tungub)*

Yes your absolutley right it doesnt say that, im glad you were the one to check the site, maybe I should check the mobil 1 site now and see what im missing?? p.s. plenty of TDI owners do use that oil.

**Just an added note, check out the differences in Typical properties and just based off that, it should show you something between the Mobil 1 you speak of and the product I suggested.

_Modified by Iannelli at 8:07 PM 12-29-2009_


_Modified by Iannelli at 8:38 PM 12-29-2009_


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (Iannelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iannelli* »_Yes your absolutley right it doesnt say that, im glad you were the one to check the site, maybe I should check the mobil 1 site now and see what im missing?? p.s. plenty of TDI owners do use that oil.
**Just an added note, check out the differences in Typical properties and just based off that, it should show you something between the Mobil 1 you speak of and the product I suggested.

Yes, you probably should look at Mobil's product line. It is very diverse, much like AMSOIL's, and definitely worth knowing.
AFL should work in older TDIs that require a VW505.01 oil. The 2009 engine is new and calls for a low-SAPS rather than a mid-SAPS oil, wihich AFL is not. 
It is interesting that you assume that I have not looked at the various oils that are being discussed.
robert


----------



## dirtycustoms (Dec 29, 2009)

Aside from all this arguing back and forth about who's oil is better...Thanks for the input. I do run Amsoil in my Integra now and will be running it in my Duramax dually as soon as my friend brings the oil over, and I will be running it in my boat's 454 next season. I get that Amsoil is cool stuff. But, I want my new TDI to last as long as mechanically possible, so I was more looking for facts. Is VW the only company that makes the actual oil they suggest? That seems kind of silly!


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (dirtycustoms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtycustoms* »_Is VW the only company that makes the actual oil they suggest? That seems kind of silly!

No, VW does not produce any sort of oil; Castrol is currently the factory fill for VWs, as I understand it. See my post earlier where I linked to Mobil's oil as well as VW's approved oil list. I do think you'll find that VW504/507 oils are somewhat difficult to find here in the US, which is why I linked to Mobil's oil -- it is probably the most readily available that meets those specs, although I could be wrong about that.
robert


----------



## dirtycustoms (Dec 29, 2009)

ok. I will wait til I actually buy the car so I can check the manual, and then I will check out the mobil site. Thanks again.


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (dirtycustoms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtycustoms* »_ok. I will wait til I actually buy the car so I can check the manual, and then I will check out the mobil site. Thanks again.

Cool. It should be an awesome car. I do have to ask, what kind of job has you driving 650 miles a day? That seems fairly insane.
robert


----------



## dirtycustoms (Dec 29, 2009)

I am a Courier. I just have about the longest route known to man. I put 270k miles on my last car in two years, and thats with driving my trucks and other cars for weeks at a time.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula (Spa_driver)*

_Dr. Hermann Zornteri maa of I.G. Farben Industrie in Germany actually began to search for lubricants with the properties of natural oils but without the tendencies to gel or gum when used in an engine environment. His work led to the preparation of over 3500 esters in the late 1930s and early 1940s including diesters and polyol esters and banana oil. During the same time period in the United States, Dr. W.A. Zisman working at the Naval Research Laboratory (NRL) was also synthesizing esters, especially diesters.
Comparison of the viscosimetric properties of ester- and polyglycol-based engine oils in WWII and in 1973 at Renault/ELF. SS stands for "Synthetischer Schmierstoff," synthetic oil.
The first real synthetic engine oils appeared for aircraft engines in World War II in Germany and in the United States of America (USA). The motivation in Germany may be primarily related to resource issues, but also to functional performance requirements. The base oils for aircraft engines in Germany were based on a blend of an adipic acid ester with a poly(ethylene) oil e.g. polymerized olefins/ethylene. Easing engine starts in winter and avoiding soot deposits in the oil radiator were two of the drivers of the US Air Force to apply from March 1944 polyglycols (polypropylene glycol monobutylether).
Synthetic engine oil
In the mid 1960s Chevron U.S.A was the first to market and produce a complete range of 100% synthetic Polyalphaolefins based lubricants, which began to be marketed as a substitute for mineral oils for engine lubrication. Although in use in the aerospace industry for some years prior, synthetic oil first became commercially available in an American Petroleum Institute (API)-approved formula for automobile engines when standards were formalized for synthetic-based lubricants.
Other early synthetic motor oils marketed included "The Original Syn!" by SynLube in 1969, NEO Oil Company (formally EON) in 1970, which were dibasic acide esters, or diesters, and polyol esters-based synthetic lubricants. In 1971 All-Proof, now called Red Line, introduced a synthetic oil, followed fourth by Amsoil who packaged and resold a diester-based 10W40 grade from Hatco in 1972, and then Mobil 1, introduced in North America in 1974 (with a PAO-based 5W20 grade)._
from wikipedia
Synthetic is nothing new and people still are skeptical about using it which is soo weird. Still on the 3K mile oil changes. Move on people...next!
Amsoil was not the first nor the last. I don't think it can be any better than any other high quality synthetic oil. Huge claims, Hp amd MPG gains are all a stretch in my book. I probably get a 1-3mph and 1-2 hp gain from just new oil ever change but that degrades over time. 
I tend to use standard German Synthetic, no huge claims, not a lot of advertising just great oil. My choice: Lubro-moly, Pentosin and Motul.
Mostly the first 2 though.
I use them in all my cars. My test results come back clean and good. Oil stays stable, clean and has all the additives I want to protect my engine for my drain interval. I am not looking for better MPG/Hp. If I want that I will build up the motor. 
Claiming more this or that and being better than any oil company in the universe is garbage! Sorry. I am sure you guys who believe it also believe anything that K&N says, or some aftermarket CAI company or whatever. 
Think out of the box people. These boutique oil companies and others are claiming this and that to get you to believe it is better than all the rest, why??, so you spend money with them and start to think that it "really" is the best even without any scientific knowledge, proof or anything except for print ad. Sure you got to pick one to put in your car and either car or you don't. If you do you need to look further into it. 
Advertising is sooo transparent and it baffles me to see people fall for it on a daily basis. 
Get your own minds, do some research....OFF-LINE and not in forums! Get oil analysis to see how the oil is really doing. Study the analysis, although it looks good you need to look at it more carefully. Just because it has High zinc does not mean it is a good oil. 
Don't believe everything you read, heck don't even believe what I just said. Think for yourself and get your own results, not what someone else shoves down your throat!!!! 
Oil is oil. I could use no name synthetic oil and change in 3K miles and there would be no issues with my motor. But we all know that is not going to cut it. Most oil in the US is not 100% synthetic, so we move to German or French oils, or the boutique oils like redline and amsoil (not me though, too much garbage ad).
This amsoil thing has been talked about. Who cares. Don't buy it if you don't like their hyped ad campaign. If you believe in it, keep buying it. 
NOBODY CARES!!! REALLY! BUY IT, USE IT...GREAT! OR DON'T! LETS FIND A NEW SUBJECT AND GET MORE TECHNICAL ABOUT OIL. 
I MYSELF HAVE NOT SEEN PROOF AMSOIL IS ANY BETTER THAN PENTOSIN OR LUBRO-MOLY SO IN MY CASE I HAVE NO REASON TO BUY IT. PLUS THE LATER 2 ARE EASY FOR ME TO GET AND I KNOW ARE 100% SYNTHETIC EVEN DOWN TO THE ADDITIVES. 

next...



_Modified by AZV6 at 6:52 AM 12-31-2009_


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (dirtycustoms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtycustoms* »_Aside from all this arguing back and forth about who's oil is better...Thanks for the input. I do run Amsoil in my Integra now and will be running it in my Duramax dually as soon as my friend brings the oil over, and I will be running it in my boat's 454 next season. I get that Amsoil is cool stuff. But, I want my new TDI to last as long as mechanically possible, so I was more looking for facts. Is VW the only company that makes the actual oil they suggest? That seems kind of silly!

If you want your TDI to last as long as possible, then using an approved oil is what will get you to that point. TDI's will last for a long time regardless but using an approved oil is the best bet. It's approved for a reason and if you think your out smarting the VW engineers, well then you go right ahead and use amsoil.


----------



## dirtycustoms (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: (AZV6)*

Goood point.


----------



## lubes4u (Jan 4, 2011)

*Real World Testing*

I've been using Amsoil for a little over 18 years now, I've driven 269,000 miles on my current vehicle on 8 oil changes; yes, I have a by-pass filtration system so the oil is extremely clean for long periods of time, but I do change it based on oil analysis, which I have checked every 12 months. The longest I've gone on a single oil change was 72,000 miles, that was a 2 1/2 year period and the shortest I've gone was 11 months; I had a seeping head-gasket and my oil analysis showed elevated levels of glycol and silicon levels (air-borne contaminants) so I changed the oil and filters after getting the gasket repaired and started the process over again. The best results I've seen are 6% increase in fuel economy and analysis showing virtually no change in the oil for a period of 19,000 miles. I'm not saying the oil never changes because eventually it does have to be changed, however, even without the by-pass system, 15,000 miles is very realistic and with it, 40,000 miles is realistic also. I used these products for two years before I chose to become an independant dealer; couldn't market a product I wasn't totally sold on myself. Don't just take my word on this, do your homework and know that Amsoil does indeed strive to be the best in every aspect of lubrication.


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

Any fresh oil is a plus, but the real story is you can gain or lose reported power on a dyno from one run to another. Weather, fuel, heat soak...all are factors that can change hp readings. 

I have no problem with AMSoil, just with bunk claims like this. It gives AMSoil a bad name, which they do not deserve.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*dyno hp*



AudiJunkie said:


> Any fresh oil is a plus, but the real story is you can gain or lose reported power on a dyno from one run to another. Weather, fuel, heat soak...all are factors that can change hp readings.
> 
> I have no problem with AMSoil, just with bunk claims like this. It gives AMSoil a bad name, which they do not deserve.


 tha japs ran their cars low on oil for dyno testing for years to inflate hp.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

lubes4u said:


> I've been using Amsoil for a little over 18 years now, I've driven 269,000 miles on my current vehicle on 8 oil changes; yes, I have a by-pass filtration system so the oil is extremely clean for long periods of time, but I do change it based on oil analysis, which I have checked every 12 months. The longest I've gone on a single oil change was 72,000 miles, that was a 2 1/2 year period and the shortest I've gone was 11 months; I had a seeping head-gasket and my oil analysis showed elevated levels of glycol and silicon levels (air-borne contaminants) so I changed the oil and filters after getting the gasket repaired and started the process over again. The best results I've seen are 6% increase in fuel economy and analysis showing virtually no change in the oil for a period of 19,000 miles. I'm not saying the oil never changes because eventually it does have to be changed, however, even without the by-pass system, 15,000 miles is very realistic and with it, 40,000 miles is realistic also. I used these products for two years before I chose to become an independant dealer; couldn't market a product I wasn't totally sold on myself. Don't just take my word on this, do your homework and know that Amsoil does indeed strive to be the best in every aspect of lubrication.


 So you are an Amsoil salesman, 1st time poster, and you are reviving this old thread which was trying to sell Amsoil. Why? 

I'm not knocking Amsoil but many of the claims by Iannelli, the OP, who was also an Amsoil salesman like you, are pretty out there. For example, he says it was the first synthetic. But what he doesn't say is that those first formulations were expensive and very good di-ester formulas. They then changed to a PAO based formula that doesn't cost nearly as much to produce.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 29, 2010)

kungfoojesus said:


> i run amsoil in my harley and it significantly dropped the temps. especially on hot days in bumper to bumper traffic on my way home. i also run it in my 16vT and my UOA indicates i can safely stick to 8k oil change intervals. this is several thousand miles higher than i could go on mobil 1 and german castrol. could just be a fluke, dunno. but the stuff works like magic in my harley and 16v. can't say enough good things about this stuff. they are very heavily marketed but so are a lot of great products out there. it doesn't disqualify amsoil as a great product just because they get their name out there. for an average joe like myself not trying to spend hundreds of dollars a year on oil, amsoil probably is the best or one of the best oils i can run.
> i'm also having great results with lubro moly in my 09 rabbit. a great product that NOBODY knows about because they have virtually zero marketing. i wish i had heard about it sooner, but that wasn't really an option
> 
> 
> _Modified by kungfoojesus at 11:10 AM 11-22-2009_


 Lubro Moly is excellent and lucky for us, readily available around here.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 29, 2010)

About 6 years ago I met an Amsoil rep in a parking lot in Alberta. He had a custom Dupont chameleon style paint job on his MK2 Jetta diesel with Amsoil advertisements on it. His car had 800,000 kms or so on it and he claimed he had always run Amsoil and changed the oil only twice. He had a dual filter system and stated all he did was change the filters every 20,000 kms.  

I still don't know if I believe him.


----------



## rdezsofi (Sep 21, 2010)

I've built many VW water cooled engines from the mid 70's to late 90's models. I'll never forget when Mobil 1 was hitting the publicity. Suddenly a rash of cam bearing surfaces in heads worn out. No bearings there, they just run in aluminum. The synthetic was too thin an oil. We didn't have a 15w40 synthtic available at the store then, if I recall correctly. I'd say any pre-96 or so engine, I'd stay away from the 5w20 and 5w30 synthetics. Especially the 0w's. Those engines weren't built for it. The newer stuff is built to tighter tolerances, and you need the thinner oil. It does save you hp with less friction, and helps with mileage. As for VW specifying oils....they do so for a reason. Various types of oil don't react well with certain types of ingredients in bearings. Along with other factors. On a newer TDI, _use what VW recommends only_. 

On the older 1.6 diesels, you don't need to waste your money. Rotella 15w40 standard dieel oil will let your engine live nearly forever. On the 1.6 TD, use a 15w40 synthetic that will hold up to the higher oil temp at the turbo bearings without leaving deposits. Same goes for the 1.9 AAZ diesels....15w40 synthetic for the turbo versions. 

I go overboard on my 1.6 non-turbo. I use Lubro Moly and love it. I won't use Amsoil...because of marketing. Never used it, but see it at NAPA. My Lubro Moly gets changed every 5000 miles, so even if Amsoil is better.....I'd rather spend less for what I know is a quality oil, and change it well before it's time has come. 

Ok, what about the marketing? It's simply odd to sell oil the way they do. But wait, I know many people in industry who use oil from 'Texas Refinery Corp'....very, very expensive they say, but they all swear by it. Logging industry, mills, etc. Not sold in stores. But I'm not aware of fantastic claims....I think it sells because of real world results from customers!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

I'm suprised no one mentioned the AFL isn't really made for a claimed 25,000 mile oil change.

I rather use DEO than AFL. The original AFL was a great oil, until it was reformulated for 505.01


----------



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

Iam trying this stuff on my 05 1.8T with 70K on the clock. Will perform the oil change between 4-5K....will get some UOA results :thumbup:


----------



## SlowJetta2.5 (May 9, 2010)

AudiJunkie said:


> Any fresh oil is a plus, but the real story is you can gain or lose reported power on a dyno from one run to another. Weather, fuel, heat soak...all are factors that can change hp readings.
> 
> I have no problem with AMSoil, just with bunk claims like this. It gives AMSoil a bad name, which they do not deserve.


 Agreed. Levels of protection and horsepower numbers due to oil do NOT go hand in hand. Power numbers only refer to how 'pumpable' the oil is. If this meant good protection then everyone should drain their 5w-40 and put in 0w-20.


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

Something the OP missed is the the Euro formula 5-40 is NOT good for 25K. It is only recommended to go as long as your owners manual says. Mine says 10K. I run it a little longer than that.

I'm a dealer too, but to those of that have said it is arguably not the best out there, to some extent you're right. But anything better is hard to find. Amsoil is the only company I know of that has done any amount of comparison testing along side many other brands. As a general rule, they come out on top against Castrol, Mobil, Penzoil, Valvoline and more. I have searched for comparison tests from other companies, I can't find them. Why is that? These test are performed by independent labs and certified.

My thoughts are that in general Amsoil has the broadest range of top quality products of any other lubricant company I know of. At least when it comes to the accessibility of the products. So that makes it a very nice one stop shopping experience.

So is it the best? maybe not, but it's close enough. And likely more cost effective than anything that may test better.


----------

